# Hole Saw Kit



## belu0501 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey guys, 
I am looking for a new hole saw kit. Any suggustions?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I suggest an introduction. Your profile says you're an apprentice so you are probably in the right place but there's a few jerks around here that want to know more about you. Not me, of course. It's, ahhh, some other guy.







Paul


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Thissun here wurks right purdy fer me. Makes allkinna holes, uhhuh.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I personally use Milwaukee self feeding bits. Just in case you hit a nail or two:whistling2:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I use shaped charges.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> I suggest an introduction. Your profile says you're an apprentice so you are probably in the right place but there's a few jerks around here that want to know more about you. Not me, of course. It's, ahhh, some other guy.
> 
> Paul



Who you calling a jerk? I think we already determined that A-hole is much more appropriate.

I was thinking about trying to get the Lenox Kit for plumbers. I like Lenox tools, and blades. Yes, and Please post a more informative intro, please.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 10, 2010)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Thissun here wurks right purdy fer me. Makes allkinna holes, uhhuh.


 
thats a homeowner saw if your a pro youll need to find something better!!!


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Rambo said:


> thats a homeowner saw if your a pro youll need to find something better!!!


 Hows this?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I like to Git~R~Done...

So I use this to saw holes...:laughing:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Thissun here wurks right purdy fer me. Makes allkinna holes, uhhuh.


I have seen alot of HVAC guys use those. they just rip a nasty hole for the duct. lol


----------



## Rambo (Jul 10, 2010)

Plumber Jim said:


> I have seen alot of HVAC guys use those. they just rip a nasty hole hole for the duct. lol


 
thats how we used to rough heat back in the production/trac days.....


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.


Pretty cool.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

"Suggustion"? Yeah, go buy one :laughing:



belu0501 said:


> Hey guys,
> I am looking for a new hole saw kit. Any suggustions?


----------



## belu0501 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Hole saw*

Hey thanks guy! Sorry about the lack of intro, I will post one in the general thread... I have been out of town on a job for the last couple days. I ended up with a Lenox 10pc plumbers kit. Picked it up from the wholesaler for cheap!


----------

